# The Lounge > The Rovers Return >  Happy New Year

## Kirsty

I just wanted to wish you all and your Fish and your familys a happy new year and wish you all the best of luck for 2008. 

So heres hoping 2008 will bring you lots of happiness. 

 :dance:  :drunk2:  :cheers: :dance1:

Happy NEW Year!!

----------


## Anne

Happy new year to you too....and everybody else

----------

